# 2010 Trophy Ridge Gear IN HAND!



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

UPS brought a big brown box of happiness the other day - and since work BLOCKED AT again...I have been waiting to post some pics!


:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The new "Trophy Ridge Girl" demo'in the hat and new 6 Banger quiver - this quiver is PERFECT! Light, strong, sleek, and inexpensive! 2 sets of arrow grippers allow the heads to "float" in the hood (which has removeable foam) - perfect for you guys using them finicky Rages..:wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The one I had been awaiting! The new dovetail mount Micro Alpha 3! AKA the Micro Alpha 911:wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

:thumbs_upI love this design!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Side view


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Last one for now - silly 2 hour delay...have to get the munchkin ready for skool!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Standard Micro Alpha 3 and the World famous Whisker Biscuit on the turkey bow...:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

My little guy testing out his new Trophy Ridge sight!:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Awesome Micro Alpha 5 - take a good look at these pics - this sight and this bow will be winning the MBR class in the IBO this year!:wink:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Good looking stuff bro, the new dovetail sight looks slick.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The Tack Driver target blade style rest! Been using this for about a year and absolutely LOVE it! It features an adjustable blade angle.:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks J...this year's stuff is a huge step up from the old days of Trophy Ridge - the folks at Escalade have really put the time and thought into these products!

Up now is something I have not used before - well, the exact model that is...since I have gone to 60# hunting bows, I have been using 100 grain broadheads with excellent results...however - I wanted to try a lighter weight, but not sacrifice any cutting diamter - had to stay at least an inch and a half...

Enter the Mini Blaster....

75 grains AND a big 1 3/4 inch cutting diameter...to quote Chris Brackett, "Aint Nothin' Safe!"

I am pumped - the whole arrow (TR Crush 400 with HIT insert, reflective wrap, and 3 Blazer vanes) - weight in at 369 grains.....


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

and some class to add to the bow shop......:tongue:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Sweet bro. :darkbeer:*
I got a bunch of thier new stuff too.........only thing I dont have is the new dovetail, need to make another order for that. :wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

how does the brightness of the red and yellow pins in the v3 compare to the all green and one red in the v5s???? you can go ahead and send me one of those dual dovetails to my house lol...good looking stuff


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Made up a small game/frog arrow - just messing around...

TR Crush, Steelhead 100, and 3 half length Flu Flu's...:tongue:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

08toxikshooter said:


> how does the brightness of the red and yellow pins in the v3 compare to the all green and one red in the v5s???? you can go ahead and send me one of those dual dovetails to my house lol...good looking stuff


ALL of the colors are bright as heck.....no difference really at all!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I agree with you on the "911". I have my Alpha 3 Micro and its a great sight. I see there are three different axis adjustments on this thing and no instructions on how to use them! Any suggestions?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Viper69 said:


> I agree with you on the "911". I have my Alpha 3 Micro and its a great sight. I see there are three different axis adjustments on this thing and no instructions on how to use them! Any suggestions?



Yes - located between the 2 bolts to hold the sight housing on is an allen headed screw (circled in pic) to allign your pins to be nested perfectly inline, you loosen the 2 bolts fore the head, and adjust the set screw so they are inline when looked at, at full draw.then tighten the head bolts.:thumbs_up


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

How much for the alpha 5 with the dovetail mount and micro adjust? Are these sights as heavy duty as a spot hogg?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Bonz said:


> How much for the alpha 5 with the dovetail mount and micro adjust? Are these sights as heavy duty as a spot hogg?


Sorry - I do not know the MSRP. 

The Hogg It's bar is thicker, but the TR is plenty stout.:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The OLD standby! 

Rocket Hammerheads! I have killed more critters with this head than any other!:thumbs_up


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

Bonz said:


> How much for the alpha 5 with the dovetail mount and micro adjust? Are these sights as heavy duty as a spot hogg?


bass pro sells for 145


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

I see in the pic the screw you are talking about for the axis adjustment. But is that for the 2nd axis? And is the 3rd axis adjustment on the left side of the sight as you are looking at it from the shooter's view? How much windage adjustment do you have total?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

NY911 said:


> The Tack Driver target blade style rest! Been using this for about a year and absolutely LOVE it! It features an adjustable blade angle.:thumbs_up


If I needed a blade rest that would be the one just because it has the adjustable blade angle...I dont know why more companies dont offer that on their rests? That's alot better design than having to tilt the entire rest up or down to get the blade angle right. :thumbs_up to Trophy Ridge for using their heads on that.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I got my Alpha Micro 3 with dovetail for $100 from my dealer. I though that was a good price. It is way lighter that my Spothogg Hoggit. I feel its plenty strong enough..


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Any pics or word about the outserts for their arrows?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

sjb3 said:


> Any pics or word about the outserts for their arrows?



My Crush arrows are backordered so I do not have detailed pics, stats, weights, etc of them, but here is a picture of the new insert...


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

So why are the crush arrows always on back order? I tried to get some before last hunting season (.300 spine). Just ask my dealer Monday to try and order some, but if yours are on back order its not looking good for turkey season.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

sjb3 said:


> So why are the crush arrows always on back order? I tried to get some before last hunting season (.300 spine). Just ask my dealer Monday to try and order some, but if yours are on back order its not looking good for turkey season.


Huge demand:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

sjb3 said:


> Any pics or word about the outserts for their arrows?



FYI - both the original insert and the new style insert weigh 25 grains. 

I am making up a set of turkey arrows with the new style now...:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NY911 said:


> The one I had been awaiting! The new dovetail mount Micro Alpha 3! AKA the Micro Alpha 911:wink:


I have had a few PM's about mounting a quiver to the Micro Alpha series - and no, there are no special attachments or brackets needed - these rear most holes are for the quicik detach bracket. :thumbs_up


----------

